# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  हायपरएक्टिव थायराइड के बारे में पांच महत्वपूर्ण बातें

## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड गले की नली में पायी जाने वाली एक ग्रंथि होती है। जो कि मेटाबॉलिज्म ग्रंथि को नियंत्रित करती है। हम जो भी खाते हैं उसे थाइराइड ग्रंथि ऊर्जा में बदलती है। इसके लिए थाइराइड हार्मोन की भूमिका अहम होती है। थाइराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है, यह वंशानुगत भी हो सकती है।                                                   "यह थायराइड भी दो प्रकार का होता है, पहला हाइपोथायराइड एवं दूसरा हायपरथायराइड। आजकल तनावग्रस्त जीवनशैली से थायराइड रोग बढ़ रहा है।"*

आरामपरस्त जीवन से हाइपोथायराइड और तनाव से हाइपरथायराइड के रोग होने की आशंका बढ़ रही है। आधुनिक जीवन में व्यक्ति अनेक चिंताओं से ग्रसित है|

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हायपरथायराइड-*

यह थाइरोइड का ही एक प्रकार है| इसमें थायराइड ग्लैंड बहुत ज्यादा सक्रिय हो जाता है और टी थ्री, टी फोर हार्मोन अधिक मात्रा में निकलकर रक्त में घुलनशील हो जाता है। थाइराडड की दूसरी समस्या है हायपरथायराइड अर्थात थायराइड ग्रंथि के अधिक कार्य करने की प्रवृत्ति। यह जीवन के लिए अधिक खतरनाक होती है। थायराइड ग्रंथि की अधिक हार्मोन निर्माण करने की स्*थिति से चयापचय (बीएमआर) बढ़ने से भूख लगती है। व्यक्ति भोजन भी भरपूर करता है फिर भी वजन घटता ही जाता है। व्यक्ति का भावनात्मक या मानसिक तनाव ही प्रमुख कारण होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

1. इस बीमारी की स्थिति में वजन अचानक कम हो जाता है। अत्यधिक पसीना आता है। ये रोगी गर्मी सहन नहीं कर पाते। इनकी भूख में वृद्घि होती है। ये दुबले नजर आते हैं। मांसपेशियां कमजोर हो जाती है। निराशा हावी हो जाती है। व्यक्ति का भावनात्मक या मानसिक तनाव ही प्रमुख कारण होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

2. इस बीमारी में मरीज के हाथों में कंपकपी रहती है। उस की आंखें उनींदी रहती हैं। धड़कनें बढ़ जाती है। मरीज को दस्त होता है। इससे ग्रस्त महिलाओ में प्रजनन प्रभावित होता है। मासिक रक्तस्राव ज्यादा एवं अनियमित हो जाता है। गर्भपात के मामले सामने आते हैं। हायपर थायराइड बीस साल की महिलाओं को ज्यादा होता है।

3 . रोगी के केलोस्*टाल की मात्रा रक्त में कम हो जाती है। हृदय की धड़कनें बढ़कर एकांत में सुनाई पड़ती है। पसीना अधिक आना, आंखों का चौड़ापन, गहराई बढ़ना, नाड़ी स्पंदन 70 से 140 तक बढ़ जाता है। 

4. थायराइड ग्रंथि के साथ ही पैराथायराइड ग्रंथि होती है। यह थायराइड के पास उससे आकार में छोटी और सटी होती है और इसकी सक्रियता से दांतों और हड्डियों को बनाने में मदद मिलती है। भोजन में कैल्शियम और विटामिन डी का उपयोग करने में यह ग्रंथि अपना सहयोग देती है। इसके द्वारा प्रदत्त संप्रेरक की कमी से रक्त के कैल्शियम बढ़कर गुर्दों में जमा होने की आशंका होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

5. रोगी की मांसपेशियों में कमजोरी आने लगती है, हड्डियां सिकुड़कर व्यक्ति की ऊंचाई कम होकर कूबड़ निकलने लगता है। कुछ लोगो की कमर आगे की ओर झुक जाती है। 

*सारांश :-*
इन सभी समस्याओं से बचने के लिए नियमित रक्त परीक्षण करने के साथ रोगी को सोते समय शवासन का प्रयोग करते हुए तकिए का उपयोग नहीं करना चाहिए। उसी प्रकार सोते-सोते टीवी देखने या किताब पढ़ने से बचना चाहिए। भोजन में हरी सब्जियों का भरपूर प्रयोग करें और आयो*डीनयुक्त नमक का प्रयोग भोजन में करें।

----------

